# Cure for cold smoked bacon - Cure #1 or #2?



## gracebeey (Dec 2, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I'm a new poster but have been reading these forums for a while now. I've been making bacon (dry cure base) for a few years, always hot smoked. 

Last month I finally decided to get myself the AMAZEN pellet cold smoke generator and it's been awesome with cold smoked salmon, cheese, and almonds. 

I would now like to make cold smoked bacon - with dry cure. I've read somewhere that to make cold smoked bacon you need to use Cure #2. However most cold smoked bacon recipes I've seen in this forum use Cure #1.

I'm now a little confused on whether I should just use my normal dry cure recipe that I use for my hot smoked bacon (with Cure #1) or try using Cure #2. If using Cure #2, I assume I'll need a different recipe. Is there a good basic recipe I can use?

Apologies in advance if there's already a discussion on this. I've tried searching but i can't find this specific discussion. 

Your advice and opinion is much appreciated!

Kind regards, 

Grace


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Grace,

For bacon you always use cure #1.

It doesn't matter whether you are hot or cold smoking it.

Cure #2 is for long term dry curing, as in pepperoni or salami.

Al


----------



## gracebeey (Dec 3, 2016)

Ah thank you for clarifying that Al, that's great to know. I'll just use my standard bacon cure recipe with Cure #1 in that case. 

Now what am I going to do with all this Cure #2 that I've bought??:P


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 3, 2016)

gracebeey said:


> Ah thank you for clarifying that Al, that's great to know. I'll just use my standard bacon cure recipe with Cure #1 in that case.
> 
> Now what am I going to do with all this Cure #2 that I've bought??:P


Salamis, dry cured whole muscle (capicola, bresaola, pancetta)

Read up on all dry cured projects on SMF and you will think you don't have enough cure#2 to try them all :-)


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Dec 3, 2016)

Pepperoni and salami seems a great place to start [emoji]128523[/emoji]


----------



## gracebeey (Dec 3, 2016)

Mmmm great idea! :) I'll look them up! Seems that I'll be doubling my production after all...

Thanks all for the inputs :)


----------

